# High idle after cleaning throttle body



## jabdo (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea why the idle would run high, about 1200 RPMs, after cleaning the throttle body and replacing the serpentine belt? (2006 Pathfinder)


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

jabdo said:


> Does anyone have an idea why the idle would run high, about 1200 RPMs, after cleaning the throttle body and replacing the serpentine belt? (2006 Pathfinder)


cold climate will make it idle that high upon start up. 

If it continues when the engine is hot, then you may have a vacuum leak somewhere... a small disconnected rubber hose.


----------



## jabdo (Dec 4, 2009)

NPath said:


> cold climate will make it idle that high upon start up.
> 
> If it continues when the engine is hot, then you may have a vacuum leak somewhere... a small disconnected rubber hose.


Thanks alot for the reply. I checked out the vacuum lines and all seem to be connected well and in good shape. Do you think there's a sensor or something in the throttle body that could've been affected by the throttle body cleaner??


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

You sir are right. I hate to say this but you should now have a SES light with a ICS system code. You will be lucky if the dealership can sucessfully perform the idle air volume re-learn to make it idle correctly. If not, your looking at a new throttlebody. Also if you had the key on and opened the butterfly by hand, you need it. I have also seen ECM's go bad that way too.


----------



## jabdo (Dec 4, 2009)

NALtech said:


> You sir are right. I hate to say this but you should now have a SES light with a ICS system code. You will be lucky if the dealership can sucessfully perform the idle air volume re-learn to make it idle correctly. If not, your looking at a new throttlebody. Also if you had the key on and opened the butterfly by hand, you need it. I have also seen ECM's go bad that way too.


Thanks for the reply. You're right, I do have an SES light on and have had it checked (not by a dealer yet) and gives a code which talks about not being able to control high idle. I did open the butterfly by hand when cleaning but the key was not in the ignition. Hopefully that's something good! I suppose I should take it to the dealer...


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I thinkl the code is a PO502 or PO507, forgot which. You will be lucky if they can set the idle.


----------



## RedAlert (Jun 19, 2009)

If you turn the key to the run position(but not actually running) and put the truck in gear, you can depress the gas pedal and the butterfly will open up. You can clean it GENTLY this way, but the idle relearn may still have to be done afterward. Moving it by hand is a BIG no no


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

It WILL still have to be done. Nissan dosn't suggest to clean it. They are basically self adjusting for the build up of gunk.


----------



## jabdo (Dec 4, 2009)

NALtech said:


> It WILL still have to be done. Nissan dosn't suggest to clean it. They are basically self adjusting for the build up of gunk.


Ok, thanks for the good info. I guess you can't do things to these newer motors that you used to before computers. Is it necessary to go to a dealer to try to fix this idle prob? We've got a mechanic that I've worked with for awhile but he's not specific to Nissan only.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I should get back to you on that tommorow. I will have to look at assist, it mentioned a "shade tree" version.


----------



## jabdo (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks alot for your help, very much appreciated!!


----------



## cjjones9160 (Dec 14, 2021)

I am looking for an idle stop solenoid for a 1979 Fairlady Z I brought back from Japan


----------

